
Immigrants and Guns: Different Issues, the Same Bad Arguments - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/columns/immigrants-guns-different-issues-same-bad-arguments
======
sharemywin
Except I believe in laws for both.

Should anyone be allowed in the country without some kind of process?

Should someone be allowed to own a gun without some kind of process?

Then we're really arguing about what laws are both practical and reasonable.

~~~
sharemywin
But, who's interested in well thought out arguments and counter arguments when
their are slogans and sounds bytes to sell.

